# failed to emerge ati-drivers-11.6

## smiddy

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern abend bekomme ich den aktuellen ATI-Treiber der Version 11.6 nicht "emerged".

Folgende Meldung kommt:

...

('Filesizen does not match recorded size ...

Got: 75503615

Expected: 75503458

...

Auch mehrmals "emerge --sync" seit gestern abend haben nicht geholfen.

Auch Google hat keinen Treffer zu diesem Problem gezeigt.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 945

Gentoo: x86_64 (also amd64)

Kernel: 2.6.37-gentoo-r4

Xorg-Server: 1.10.2

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Dies ist mein erster Post hier, also sorry wenn ich gleich ein Fettnäpfchen erwische.

Gentoo habe ich aber schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Rechner.

Danke und Gruß,

Smiddy

----------

## Trog Dog

Try downloading again 

```
wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
```

my version matches, maybe your download was corrupted

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage 75503458 Jun 24 18:43 /var/cache/http-replicator/ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
```

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo on AMD64 to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

